# Boston Butt, Stall @ 145?



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm in the middle of a 8lb Boston Butt smoke and I noticed the temperature has been holding at 145 for 90 minutes or so now.  Do you think it's possible to stall this low?  Or is this an indicator that my temperature probe is too close to the bone?  I'm going to check it shortly with my instant-read just to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes the stall can occur at 145*. My last one stalled out at 147* for almost 3 hours!!!


----------



## sound1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Let it go...90 minutes is nothing for a stall. Every chunk has it's own personality and 145 is not that unusual.  What temp you cooking at?


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Been able to keep it at 225-235 since I started (almost 14 hours at this point.) I'm slightly worried that I'm only at 149 now since I thought it would be 12-16 hours.  

I did double-check with my instant read and it agreed on the temp.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

If you can bump the heat up, 250*-265* I've been smoking mine at 265* and they still turn out fantastic! What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> Been able to keep it at 225-235 since I started (almost 14 hours at this point.) I'm slightly worried that I'm only at 149 now since I thought it would be 12-16 hours.
> 
> I did double-check with my instant read and it agreed on the temp.
> 
> Thanks.


Could star going nuts any time now.

I've already come out of a stall & go up 40 degrees in one hour.

Bear


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 5, 2013)

You can push the temp up if you want, 275° if you like.  Butts are forgiving.  Help it through the stall.  That is my 2 cents, some people may disagree.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you can bump the heat up, 250*-265* I've been smoking mine at 265* and they still turn out fantastic! What kind of smoker are you using?


I might consider doing that.  I'm using a propane vertical smoker (MB Duel-Fuel Pro) so it would be trivial to dial up the temp a notch.

I'll wait and see what kind of gains I get once I get through the stall.  Should I wrap in foil after the stall or wait until 165?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't wrap at all (well a wrap after I pull the shoulder out of the smoker) but not during the smoke. I like really good bark.  Here's a link to the last two that I did:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138141/the-tail-of-two-butts-now-with-left-over-view

I ran the smoker at 265* with some dips ans spikes in temp due to the weather.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.  I'm not sure how I feel about the bark yet as this is my first Butt.  I'm just hoping for moist.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you tried repositioning your probe?  Anytime I doubt or feel uneasy about a temp reading I always change the placement of the probe.  Of course I would think you would be getting a high reading if touching the bone...but might be worth a try.  Bark is good, but if you choose to foil and want to get the bark back, just unfoil it towards the end of the cook, the heat will 99% of the time reset the bark. 

Continued success on your smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I'm not sure how I feel about the bark yet as this is my first Butt.  I'm just hoping for moist.


No need to foil to get moist meat. No need to baste to get moist meat. No need for a water pan for moist meat. If you plan on foiling take the butt up to 205* IT. You'll have tender moist meat and great flavorful bark. The only thing that I foil are ribs when doing a 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method of cooking.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No need to foil to get moist meat. No need to baste to get moist meat. No need for a water pan for moist meat. If you plan on foiling take the butt up to 205* IT. You'll have tender moist meat and great flavorful bark. The only thing that I foil are ribs when doing a 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method of cooking.


Thanks I think I'll do just that.  Sitting at 170 right now so we are back moving along.  Still think this is going to end up being 18 hours to get it to 200 or 205.  I seem to have bad luck with the 1.5-2 hour per pound rule.

I appreciate all the advice so far.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 5, 2013)

No worries!  I've had them go that long and longer.  I would have figured 16 hours right off the bat for an 8 pounder.

Good luck and be sure to post some q-view, cause,


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm happy to report everything turned out great.  19 hours to get to 205 total.  I finished it with SoFlaQuer's sauce which really added some awesome flavor.  

Thanks again guys!













892038_10152718646770514_408450801_o.jpg



__ legacyofbob
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> I'm happy to report everything turned out great.  19 hours to get to 205 total.  I finished it with SoFlaQuer's sauce which really added some awesome flavor.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> ...


Ummm, that looks good    :)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 6, 2013)

PP looks good Bob!  Great job.

Because you're a newbie we'll cut you some slack...but next time we want more Q-VIEW!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Please!

It's da 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  You see, we not only love cooking great Que, we love drooling over our keyboards as well.

Bill (self proclaimed q-view nut)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2013)

looks great! Well worth the wait!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks very good from here, congrats on your first butt


----------



## seenred (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks real tasty!


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm in the middle of a 8lb Boston Butt smoke and I noticed the temperature has been holding at 145 for 90 minutes or so now.  Do you think it's possible to stall this low?  Or is this an indicator that my temperature probe is too close to the bone?  I'm going to check it shortly with my instant-read just to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes the stall can occur at 145*. My last one stalled out at 147* for almost 3 hours!!!


----------



## sound1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Let it go...90 minutes is nothing for a stall. Every chunk has it's own personality and 145 is not that unusual.  What temp you cooking at?


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Been able to keep it at 225-235 since I started (almost 14 hours at this point.) I'm slightly worried that I'm only at 149 now since I thought it would be 12-16 hours.  

I did double-check with my instant read and it agreed on the temp.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

If you can bump the heat up, 250*-265* I've been smoking mine at 265* and they still turn out fantastic! What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> Been able to keep it at 225-235 since I started (almost 14 hours at this point.) I'm slightly worried that I'm only at 149 now since I thought it would be 12-16 hours.
> 
> I did double-check with my instant read and it agreed on the temp.
> 
> Thanks.


Could star going nuts any time now.

I've already come out of a stall & go up 40 degrees in one hour.

Bear


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 5, 2013)

You can push the temp up if you want, 275° if you like.  Butts are forgiving.  Help it through the stall.  That is my 2 cents, some people may disagree.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you can bump the heat up, 250*-265* I've been smoking mine at 265* and they still turn out fantastic! What kind of smoker are you using?


I might consider doing that.  I'm using a propane vertical smoker (MB Duel-Fuel Pro) so it would be trivial to dial up the temp a notch.

I'll wait and see what kind of gains I get once I get through the stall.  Should I wrap in foil after the stall or wait until 165?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't wrap at all (well a wrap after I pull the shoulder out of the smoker) but not during the smoke. I like really good bark.  Here's a link to the last two that I did:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138141/the-tail-of-two-butts-now-with-left-over-view

I ran the smoker at 265* with some dips ans spikes in temp due to the weather.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.  I'm not sure how I feel about the bark yet as this is my first Butt.  I'm just hoping for moist.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you tried repositioning your probe?  Anytime I doubt or feel uneasy about a temp reading I always change the placement of the probe.  Of course I would think you would be getting a high reading if touching the bone...but might be worth a try.  Bark is good, but if you choose to foil and want to get the bark back, just unfoil it towards the end of the cook, the heat will 99% of the time reset the bark. 

Continued success on your smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 5, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I'm not sure how I feel about the bark yet as this is my first Butt.  I'm just hoping for moist.


No need to foil to get moist meat. No need to baste to get moist meat. No need for a water pan for moist meat. If you plan on foiling take the butt up to 205* IT. You'll have tender moist meat and great flavorful bark. The only thing that I foil are ribs when doing a 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method of cooking.


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No need to foil to get moist meat. No need to baste to get moist meat. No need for a water pan for moist meat. If you plan on foiling take the butt up to 205* IT. You'll have tender moist meat and great flavorful bark. The only thing that I foil are ribs when doing a 2-2-1 or 3-2-1 method of cooking.


Thanks I think I'll do just that.  Sitting at 170 right now so we are back moving along.  Still think this is going to end up being 18 hours to get it to 200 or 205.  I seem to have bad luck with the 1.5-2 hour per pound rule.

I appreciate all the advice so far.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 5, 2013)

No worries!  I've had them go that long and longer.  I would have figured 16 hours right off the bat for an 8 pounder.

Good luck and be sure to post some q-view, cause,


----------



## legacyofbob (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm happy to report everything turned out great.  19 hours to get to 205 total.  I finished it with SoFlaQuer's sauce which really added some awesome flavor.  

Thanks again guys!













892038_10152718646770514_408450801_o.jpg



__ legacyofbob
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 6, 2013)

LegacyOfBob said:


> I'm happy to report everything turned out great.  19 hours to get to 205 total.  I finished it with SoFlaQuer's sauce which really added some awesome flavor.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> ...


Ummm, that looks good    :)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 6, 2013)

PP looks good Bob!  Great job.

Because you're a newbie we'll cut you some slack...but next time we want more Q-VIEW!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Please!

It's da 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!  You see, we not only love cooking great Que, we love drooling over our keyboards as well.

Bill (self proclaimed q-view nut)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2013)

looks great! Well worth the wait!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks very good from here, congrats on your first butt


----------



## seenred (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks real tasty!


----------

